
A message from George Orwell – your digital rights - chei0aiV
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4EEa0HAqzQ
======
chei0aiV
The words of George Torwell:

Tor is peace. Prism is slavery. Internet is strength.

This is what a Tor supporter looks like :)

